# Aquarium-Wall Mount on Craigslist



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Almost want to get this myself but thought I would pass it along to you guys, seems like a good deal for only $25 with everything right?

Aquarium-Wall Mount


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

HAH! Just when I thought I didn't physically have any more space for tanks.

One day I will make a room where the walls are comprised entirely out of wall-mounted fishtanks. Will post pics when it happens


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Yea I just got back into keeping tanks, 1 turned into 5 in a few months, but that would be awsome having them all hung on the wall! you better post a pic!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Good deal for sure. Already in touch with seller and pick that up tomorrow. Already has a spot in, out of all place, my bathroom.


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

you think you can post pictures how they look like after? that would be so cool!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

Thats awesome already found a home, you totaly need to post a picture once its setup!!!!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

a great way to make a wedding photo interesting!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pick that up after work today. It came with an 8W T5 and mini filter. All I need to add is a 50W heater.

It is already on the wall with ada and water. Only a 2 gallon tank. Added a mirror mylar behind to give it more depth.

I will host shrimps from Patrick and Mosquitio Rasbora and a few others small fish from April which I forgot the name already.

Will post picture once the water clears and the livestock transferred over.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats soo cool, i wanna get one myself


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Voila!
Plants from Anthony and Stuart, fish from April, shrimps from patrick.
Added another 8W T5 from Home Depot to a total of 16W. Hope that is enough light for the plants - water is only 8" deep.

BTW. Over 10 years in salt water. Just got back into fresh with a 30 gallon old planted tank given to me from a friend just before Christian. This wall aquarium is my fresh water #6 - replaced the rimless I bought from Stuart which will soon become fresh water #8  My wife been saying a new tank every two week counting the two betta tanks I just shut down.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BTW. Over 10 years in salt water. Just got back into fresh with a 30 gallon old planted tank given to me from a friend just before Christian. This wall aquarium is my fresh water #6 - replaced the rimless I bought from Stuart that will soon become fresh water #8


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

wow yea looks awsome wish u got it now lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work. That looks great. Anyone know where to buy those locally?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> Nice work. That looks great. Anyone know where to buy those locally?


X2 I want one


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Don't know how I mess up the thread. 

You can order from Aussie Aquarium, I think that little guy is over $400 new.

Thinking about custom building a larger one already - 36"L x16"H x4"D ? The frame and support does not look hard to do - in fact they use high density particle board :! There could be from the 100s of laminate available whether aluminum or formica. Daniel coudl probably make a pink one as well 

Acutally thinking of using glass mirror for the back. Not too many SF of glass. I am estimating the glass cost should be well under $100. Good fall project.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

If you really want a super clean look you could drill a hole in the wall behind the aquarium and run all the wires through to an electrical outlet the other side.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw some at Sam's Surplus in Burnaby, in the industrial park off of Marine Drive. They had a few sizes, including some large ones, but they wanted some coin for them...


----------

